# Mehrdeutige Inklusionsverknüpfungen? Access 2000



## ariesdave (25. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe drei Tabellen (Namen, Veranstaltungen, Veranstaltungsteilnahme).

Die Tabelle Veranstaltungsteilnahme enthält die VeranstaltungsID und die NamenID als Verknüpfungen.

Zusätzlich ist die Tabelle Veranstaltungen direkt über ein Nachlagefeld mit der Tabelle Namen verbunden (der Referent der Veranstaltung wird damit ausgewählt).

Für das Formular zum Eintragen der Teilnahme von Personen an Veranstaltungen will ich nun als Datenquelle eine Abfrage über alle drei Tabellen erstellen. 

Ich erhalte jedoch von Access eine Fehlermeldung wegen mehrdeutiger Inklusionsverknüpfungen.

Was kann ich tun, um Daten aus allen drei Tabellen ins Formular zu bekommen?

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten
-Dave


----------



## Slizzzer (29. September 2003)

Das sagt die Onlinehilfe:
-----------------------------------
Die Meldung "Abfrage enthält mehrdeutige äußere Verknüpfungen" wird angezeigt
Die folgende Meldung wird angezeigt:

"Die SQL-Anweisung konnte nicht ausgeführt werden, da sie mehrdeutige äußere Verknüpfungen enthält."

Diese Meldung gibt an, dass Sie eine SQL-Anweisung ausführen möchten, die mehrere Verknüpfungen enthält. Es gibt drei Arten von Verknüpfungen in Microsoft Access: innere Verknüpfungen (auch Gleichheitsverknüpfungen genannt), linke äußere Verknüpfungen und rechte äußere Verknüpfungen. Bei einigen Mehrfachverknüpfungen können die Ergebnisse der Abfrage abhängig davon, welcher Verknüpfungstyp vorliegt und in welcher Reihenfolge die Verknüpfungen ausgeführt werden, unterschiedlich sein.

 Beispiel für eine Mehrfachverknüpfung mit drei Tabellen

Angenommen, es geht um die drei Tabellen Berater, Aktive Berater und Projekte, und Sie erstellen eine SQL-Abfrage, indem Sie diese Tabellen folgendermaßen verknüpfen:

Consultants LEFT OUTER JOIN Active Consultants INNER JOIN Projects
Microsoft Access kann diese Abfrage auf zwei Arten verarbeiten:

(Consultants LEFT OUTER JOIN Active Consultants) INNER JOIN Projects
Access erstellt zuerst eine linke äußere Verknüpfung zwischen den Tabellen Berater und Aktive Berater und dann eine innere Verknüpfung zwischen den Ergebnissen dieser beiden Tabellen und der Tabelle Projekte.

Consultants LEFT OUTER JOIN (Active Consultants INNER JOIN Projects)
Access erstellt eine linke äußere Verknüpfung zwischen der Tabelle Berater und den Ergebnissen der inneren Verknüpfung zwischen den Tabellen Aktive Berater und Projekte.

Da Microsoft Access möglicherweise unterschiedliche Ergebnisse für diese beiden Arten von Verknüpfungen erzeugt, müssen Sie die Art der Verknüpfung angeben, indem Sie eine der Verknüpfungen ändern oder die Abfrage in zwei Abfragen aufteilen.

 Nicht mehrdeutige Mehrfachverknüpfungen

Die folgenden Kombinationen von Verknüpfungen können nur ein Ergebnis erzeugen und erzeugen keine Meldung über "mehrdeutige äußere Verknüpfungen":

Consultants INNER JOIN Active Consultants INNER JOIN Projects
Consultants INNER JOIN Active Consultants LEFT OUTER JOIN Projects
Consultants LEFT OUTER JOIN Active Consultants LEFT OUTER JOIN Projects
Consultants RIGHT OUTER JOIN Active Consultants INNER JOIN Projects
Consultants RIGHT OUTER JOIN Active Consultants LEFT OUTER JOIN Projects
Consultants RIGHT OUTER JOIN Active Consultants RIGHT OUTER JOIN Projects
 Mehrdeutige Mehrfachverknüpfungen

Die folgenden Kombinationen von Verknüpfungen können mehrere Ergebnisse erzeugen und erzeugen eine Meldung über "mehrdeutige äußere Verknüpfungen":

Consultants INNER JOIN Active Consultants RIGHT OUTER JOIN Projects
Consultants LEFT OUTER JOIN Active Consultants INNER JOIN Projects
Consultants LEFT OUTER JOIN Active Consultants RIGHT OUTER JOIN Projects
----------------------------------------
Hab mir das Problem jetzt noch nicht näher angesehen. Dafür müßte ich aber auch die komplette DB sehen.


----------

